# Re:Lost Notes Records



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

bunny2020 said:


> i had a neg on the 18 june and not had any drugs since then i should be on hormone drugs ,
> 
> Sorry to hear about the neg, next time perhaps!
> 
> ...


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

bunny2020 said:


> hi i just rang up the hospital and my notes were in the labs . dont know why . we had ivf on the 1 june may be they were left there . i all lost 4 embryos . this is a hard question to ask my self . what happend to my other embryos NOW . bunny2020 xxx


Glad that the notes turned up, it sounds a bit of a shambles at your clinic! I don't understand your comment about 4 embryos.

Regards,

Peter


----------

